# 221111 & Accounting Theory CPA vs. ICAA vs. IPA



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all

I have gotten negative assessment from CPA for not completing 'Accounting Theory' which I believe is sufficiently covered in my qualifications. I had sent them detailed syllabus later but they are adamant that Accounting Theory is not covered in any of my qualifications and that I must sit the foundation course of CPA and pass one subject which I guess is called 'Accounting Concepts and Principles' or something of that sort. I had completed my professional accounting degree from Institute of Cost Accountants of India in 2009 end.

I must say CPA charges the least fee of all the 3 eligible assessing institutes but the successful outcome rate from CPA seems to be the lowest. and they keep pushing for their foundation program. it requires nore time, effort and money, besides all your experience is rendered zero thereafter. Also, as the immigration year is reaching an end in June/July and who knows if 221111 will make it to the next year's SOL or not given that it was already borderline in this year's inclusion.

Is there anyone here who had gotten negative assessment outcome from CPA but had later applied to ICAA instead for 221111 assessment and had a successful outcome from ICAA?


----------



## gbijan (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello,

I just saw your post and feel happy to help you. I faced the same issue while getting my Chartered Accountant skills assessed from CPA. Rather than getting enrolled in CPA's course, I got the assessment done from ICAA and received a positive result. So, I would suggest that apply for assessment from ICAA.

Good Luck


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Great help! thanks!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

oh, I have 2 questions. Did you provide your detailed syllabus?

I am a member of ICWAI which is not a fully recognised institute for ICAA, so do I also have to submit a letter of good standing?


----------



## nectar2012 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would like to know anyone with B.com, AICWAI has got positive assessment from IPA


----------



## gbijan (Mar 13, 2014)

Max, 
Syllabus is must. I am sure good standing is a requirement in any case


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Miracle! I have got positive skills assessment (qualification) from CPA after requesting and undergoing a reassessment upon providing detailed syllabus to them! Happy happy!

Now waiting for my skilled employment assessment outcome. I pray that it be considered to  be more than 3 years. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Another miracle! My skilled employment has been assessed to be 34+ months. They have taken the end date as the date mentioned on my proof of employment from my current company. 

I have a really anxious question, Can I still claim points for 36 months, infact more than 36 months, as it will comfortably be more than 3 years by the time I get an invite? Infact it is more than 3 years already as I type this email. I am in the same company and same profile for the last 2 years which have been counted as skilled in my assessment.

People please reply I am really anxious on this!

Thanks.


----------



## gbijan (Mar 13, 2014)

Congratulations Max,

I think that you should be able to file the EOI as and when your employment exceeds 36 months. So, I would say yes and go ahead with your application. Ensure you have Tax returns and bank statement showing salary in your account for all these years. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi gbijan!

Thanks a lot! Actually my assessment surprisingly took nearly 4 months. So these will add to 34 months. So I am comfortably sitting above an experience of more than 36 months at the moment. I have all the proofs. no problem.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

hi

any idea what are the current waiting times for accountants to get invite for 189?


----------



## tandon12345 (May 4, 2014)

Hi Max,

Good to hear of your positive assessment.

Could you share details regarding all the stages you have cleared in ICWA.

Also how long did it take you getting through CPA.

Cheers,
T



MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have gotten negative assessment from CPA for not completing 'Accounting Theory' which I believe is sufficiently covered in my qualifications. I had sent them detailed syllabus later but they are adamant that Accounting Theory is not covered in any of my qualifications and that I must sit the foundation course of CPA and pass one subject which I guess is called 'Accounting Concepts and Principles' or something of that sort. I had completed my professional accounting degree from Institute of Cost Accountants of India in 2009 end.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

tandon12345 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Good to hear of your positive assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi tandon

My stage 1 & 2 are 2002 syllabus and stage 3 & 4 are 2008 syllabus, but I also have Adv Dip MA from CIMA.

It takes about 4 weeks to get the skills assessment outcome and another one week for employment assessment outcome.


----------



## dhwanitanna (May 9, 2014)

*CPA Assessment*



MaxTheLoneWolf said:


> Miracle! I have got positive skills assessment (qualification) from CPA after requesting and undergoing a reassessment upon providing detailed syllabus to them! Happy happy!
> 
> Now waiting for my skilled employment assessment outcome. I pray that it be considered to be more than 3 years. Fingers crossed!


Hi MaxtheLoneWolf,

Even I have got similar result. Can you please let me know what additional details you sent. Awaiting a early response. Thanks,


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

dhwanitanna said:


> Hi MaxtheLoneWolf,
> 
> Even I have got similar result. Can you please let me know what additional details you sent. Awaiting a early response. Thanks,


Hi there

I had provided detailed syllabus (.pdf) of ICWA 2008 syllabus and CIMA 2010 syllabus. All these can be found online.

Max


----------



## salt (May 21, 2014)

Hi Max, I also received a negative assessment in relation to Accounting Theory. Briefly I'm a CPA from the Philippines. I just wondering, how would you able to turn around the result. Can you please give me details of the documentation that you provided to them for reassessment.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

salt said:


> Hi Max, I also received a negative assessment in relation to Accounting Theory. Briefly I'm a CPA from the Philippines. I just wondering, how would you able to turn around the result. Can you please give me details of the documentation that you provided to them for reassessment.


Hi salt

I had provided them with pdfs of detailed syllabi of my courses which are ACMA, India, and Advanced Diploma in Management Accounting from CIMA, UK.

Most importantly I requested CIMA to send an email to my Assessing Officer re-validating the subjects I have already completed. Finally, Accounting Theory got exempted against my Adv Dip in MAcc from CIMA, UK.

Max


----------

